# Fourwinds Hurricane 31H



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

see here

Well we might have seen a van that might tempt us away from the Euromobil. Saw one in the flesh at Trucks R Us Ipswich today

Absolutely stunning vehicle.

stew


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

OMG! 8)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG Drummer, no its not that good. We love the side aisle. We have only seen them on 36/38 foot vans in the past.

stew


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Its a bloody sight better than the one I have Stew! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

What's a "side aisle" Stew?

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Ahhh but not as smart 

stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Stew I noticed it has a home theater, if all the actors are drummers size no probs
Goooooooo for it


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Gerald

A side Aisle - normally in a van there is a walkway from the front to the back of the van down the centre. A side aisle is exactly what it says the walkway is down the side. 

In this one if you look at the photograph of the kitchen area the aisle goes down the right side. Off this aisle there are two doors, one into the bathroom and one into the bedroom.

The nice thing about side aisles is that from the front of the van you cannot see straight through to the bedroom

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ahah! Thank you. 

Gerald


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew

Yes, the side aisle gives a bigger kitchen worksurface area too. We liked this feature on the 31H.

But we eventually turned down a good price on a brand new 31H in favour of our 30F. This was because the slideouts on the 31H only go out about a foot, and there are 2 of them.

On our 30F, there is a single slideout that extends a lot further out - it has a window in each end face. We felt this gives a better feeling of spaciousness in the living room area.

But hey, everyone has his own preference. Come and look over ours at Binton!! (Assuming it passes its DVLA inspection on Wednesday. . .)

Bruce


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> see here
> 
> ...


We'll educate you yet then Stew!! :lol: :lol:

Side aisle is quite common....we sold a 31ft Coachmen Santara C Class with the same set up last year....the chap came to buy a standard 28 footer with a walk-through bath set up and chose that instead......I wonder why ? 8)

Expensive pricetag though....you could do better :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew nice RV but over 7.5 tonnes.

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> see here
> 
> stew


You NEED it Stew!  You cant do without it.
I wanna see it at the Party!  
Icidentally, if you fancied browsing the Hurricane, Cheshire American in Marple, near us, stock them. Give you summat to do on Saturday whilst you wait for the knees up :?:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

artona said:


> The nice thing about side aisles is that from the front of the van you cannot see straight through to the bedroom
> stew


Hmmmmm, pro's and con's to that one mate  
Our "ideal" is to find a CL with a stunning view and a remote pitch, and then go to sleep with the front curtains open. That way, you can sit up in bed in the morning and stare at the endless view  Lovely


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Some good points we had not considered.

cheers

stew


----------

